# Steelhead outfitter?



## hawgdawg133 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm looking to try some flyfishing for steelhead this spring but I would like to start with a reputable outfitter for a day or two. While I flyfish with my 5 wt here in central Ohio I have never tryed anything else. That being said I would need someone who could provide the equipment along with the guiding service. Any recomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Call Mad River Outfitters, and ask to speak to Brian!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

call chagrin river outfitters and ask to have matt hynes call you back. he is one of the busier guides in the area. he also guides out of alaska. Chagrin river outfitters Ph 440-247-7110


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use a 7wt or 8wt rod for steelies. its not all that hard to catch some once you get the tactics down.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Look up Screaming Reels.com the man's name is Bob Williams and he is one heck of a stick and a great guide. Member of OCBS and a real class act, just tell him Derek sent you.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

when it comes time to head up this way, then put a notice up youd like to find someone to fish with. there usually is someone willing to help out. I like to, but my schedule is so filled up its hard to know I'm doing from day to day.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Try Craig at ErieOutfitters in Sheffield Lake.......


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Spaniel235 said:


> Try Craig at ErieOutfitters in Sheffield Lake.......



Agreed. He's been quoted many times in In Fisherman and Great Lakes Angler. He is even mentioned in this month's GLA in an article on Steel head tributary fishing.


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

I had an enjoyable and successful trip with Don Mathews late last year and can recommend him. His website is www.steelheadschool.com. Have a good trip!


----------



## originalgamehogg (Oct 9, 2007)

Your 6# rod is plenty don't call an outfitter get ahold of me and if I am avalable I can get you up in some good spots in conneaut creek. I am ther almost every other weekend if creek is fishable I stay up there in a motel it costs 55 $ and a good trip for me it is a 2 hr drive and worth it farthest ne you can go till you hit pa


----------

